

Ask HN: What's the Mobile Browser Distribution for your site? - c1sc0

Bonus question: is your website optimized for mobile?<p>Here's my data (100k/day), website is not optimized for mobile:<p>Apple 68%
 Nokia 15%
 Sony 5%
======
akaalias
Anyone who is interested in mobile metrics of your site, have a look at
<http://percentmobile.com/> \--

We're still in private beta, but you can use the invite-code 'yayhooray' (w/o
quotes) to signup.

